

 Cloudsigma has had five outages this week, approx. 10 hours total - euph0ria
http://www.cloudsigma.com
As said in the title, five outages and they have been around 10 hours in total during the week.<p>Should we consider to move our servers or linger and see if they can fix their business? Seems unreliable.
======
euph0ria
As can be seen, their homepage is down as well right now.

